# I can't believe it's almost October!!!



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

October 1st is creeping up on me. I hear the work place buzzing about all the halloween stuff in my office. It's soooo packed in here that I can barely do my "real" work. I have plastic chains, 7ft tall aireal acrobats (cardboard) and zombie hands hanging on my walls. Not to mention all the boxes for homemade props, paint, glue, a box full of torn paper (mache) wine bottles, books, fabric, fog machines, and pool noodles. Now, every haunter here understands the accletic array of items in my officer and what their potential usues are, however my co-works don't see it. So they ask, and I drop what I'm doing (my work most of the time) and get all excited and tell them, in detail, what it's going to be used for and how. They still dont see my 8ft tall clown on stilts out of pvc pipes, clown mask and papermached claw-like hands. How the heck can they NOT see that?! Still, the list of "To-Do's" isn't getting any smaller and the pressure is on. I feel like pulling out my hair and using it for a prop later, lol. I see all the great things on this site and I say, "Ooooo, I want to make that!" I have to narrow it down to things that I can use specifically for _this_ haunt. 

So, we've got ourselves a dunk tank. We plan on putting officers in it to earn money for the Christmas Toy Drive and next years halloween haunt. Now everyone wants me to plan a whole harvest festival thing. I told them no way, can't be done in a month with everything else I need to do. Besides that, I'm in it for the haunted house. I can't wait for Halloween, but I sure wish I had a little more time before then, lol.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Isn't it coming up ever so quickly?.... YIKES! I'm very excited myself and getting all my bigger items ready for my haunt. I love your officer dunk tank idea! But hope its not to chilly out on the big night... Well don't rush it but I wish you the best of luck this season! Happy Haunting!

Always staying creepy,
ter_ran *


----------

